# Very tiny snail



## Linwood (Jun 19, 2014)

Well, I read that no matter what you do, you will end up with snails, and I've noticed two. Probably came in with the plants.

Since I'm a bit bored with the pace of waiting for the tank to develop, tried my hand at photographing one of the snails.

Never tried aquarium photography before so this is an experiment - criticism and suggestions always welcomed.

The snail is on a blade of swarf Sagittari (or maybe Jungle Val, I've heard both and don't know). I'd estimate the snail is about 2mm across in the longest direction.










The semi-transparent art of the top is apparently real, that's not an artifact of the lighting. 

May have to try some focus stacking, as depth of field is rough in this kind of scenario.


----------

